# Adoption in Southend on Sea Essex



## Guest (Jun 25, 2007)

Hi  

Been reading lots of the threads on this section of FF.  We have decided to try adoption.  Contacted LA and sent off paperwork last Friday.  Got an information evening to attend next Wednesday 4th July in North Stifford Essex.
DH has two children , we stay with us every onther weekend and his DS aged 11 will be moving in with us in the summer.
Has anyone else adopted from Southend / Thurrock/ Basildon / Harlow area and what are the chances of us getting a young child i.e. under 1year?

Is anyone attending the meeting on the 4th July?

Love from

Lindsey
x


----------



## emsina (May 23, 2005)

lins
have sent personal message, hopefully, if it worked  
emsina


----------



## joanneschild (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Lindsey


We are now mummy, daddy and a big brother to a beautiful 2 year old that was placed with us through Southend/Thurrock. She has been with us 5 months and has settled in fantastically. Most people will tell you that through the adoption process you have up and down times but when you have that little person in your arms it is all worth it. Our linking/placing went without any hitches. We sailed through intro's and she was with us 10 days after meeting. There are young children out there waiting for families but I do feel they try to place the older children first. I wish you luck in your adoption journey
Love Jo x


----------



## suffolklady77 (Aug 2, 2005)

hiya dh and I are going to apply to essex is it split into different areas then?? 
-Gayle


----------



## suffolklady77 (Aug 2, 2005)

hiya thanks don't know why but its not turned up yet   i'll recheck tomorrow 
-Gayle xx


----------



## denjules (Mar 29, 2007)

Hello,

New to this site, My Husband and I are also about to start down the adoption route after many years of Fertility Treatment. 
We're also based in Southend area so would really appreciate any word of wisdom etc from anyone else who have dealt with this LA.


----------



## Maccer (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi Ladies,  

I know this message is an old one, but I was wondering the same are there any of you that are going through adoption in either Essex or Southend on Sea?

Any information would be useful.

Thanks

Mx


----------



## emsina (May 23, 2005)

Hiya, check out http://www.partners-in-adoption.co.uk/ for info on the Southend, Thurrock, Havering consortium. Presume you're going to the info mtg at Essex County Council. You also have the voluntary alternative of Barnardos Colchester.
You can go to as many info meetings as you like and run with the one you feel you "click" with.

Best of luck,
emsina x

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Maccer (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi emsina,

Thank you for replying, yes we have the info meeting at the beginning of March in Chelmsford and last night I dropped off our enquiry and family information form to the Southend consortium, so keeping both options open at the moment.  Thanks for getting in touch and congratulations on your new addition to your family.


Mx


----------



## emsina (May 23, 2005)

Thanks for your congratulations!  We found the Chelmsford meeting very realistic and informative, even though we didn't go with them.  Feel free to pm me if I can be of any help, seeing as we come from the same county.


----------



## Maccer (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks emsina, I really appreciate it, I am sure I will have loads of questions, but for now we play the waiting game, a game I am not good at or like playing but just keep thinking about the end result.    Will let you know how we get on.


Take care
Mx


----------

